# Arimidex Alternatives?



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 5, 2021)

So my TRT clinic is sending me 1 mg tabs of arimidex with my protocol, even half that seems like a lot to me and i would only take if needed, I saw somewhere that I could possibly take dim every night instead of an AI? I just really don’t like the idea of an AI Any thoughts?


----------



## shackleford (Dec 5, 2021)

I dont know anything about this dim that you speak of. But let me ask, do you even need an ai on a trt dose? My clinic prescribes anastrozole, cause theyre a cookie cutter protocol, testosterone mill. I dont need it, so I dont take it.

i forgot to mention before i posted, ive read alot about guys liking aromisin (sp?) alot better than arimidex, but i have no personal experience to share.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 5, 2021)

Both adex or asin will work fine but go by blood work to see if u even need it


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> So my TRT clinic is sending me 1 mg tabs of arimidex with my protocol, even half that seems like a lot to me and i would only take if needed, I saw somewhere that I could possibly take dim every night instead of an AI? I just really don’t like the idea of an AI Any thoughts?


Have you had bloodwork yet while on TRT? Or is this the common protocol they give everyone?


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2021)

I saw your other thread, and relied to that in more detail.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 5, 2021)

shackleford said:


> I dont know anything about this dim that you speak of. But let me ask, do you even need an ai on a trt dose? My clinic prescribes anastrozole, cause theyre a cookie cutter protocol, testosterone mill. I dont need it, so I dont take it.
> 
> i forgot to mention before i posted, ive read alot about guys liking aromisin (sp?) alot better than arimidex, but i have no personal experience to share.


Diindolylmethane.. it's an over the counter supplement and rebalances E1, E2 and E3. Lots of studies behind it, and Ive used it before in the past. I can confirm it does work, and your E2 will go down on it.

Be aware that this is not an AI, and does not work the same way an AI works.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Diindolylmethane.. it's an over the counter supplement and rebalances E1, E2 and E3. Lots of studies behind it, and Ive used it before in the past. I can confirm it does work, and your E2 will go down on it.
> 
> Be aware that this is not an AI, and does not work the same way an AI works.


interesting. i'll have to do some reading.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 5, 2021)

Very few people actually benefit from/need an AI at reasonable TRT doses. Wait on your bloodwork and decide from there.


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 5, 2021)

There’s a study that showed DIM to block mTor 

I don’t know exactly what that means, but it could hinder gains. 

Probably doesn’t, but I’m not taking that chance

Calcium D Glucerate works. It’s not at powerful as an AI but it definitely helps. For the average guy on TRT, that’s all you need. I take 500mg am, 500 pm. I think you can take 2000 mg a day


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 5, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> There’s a study that showed DIM to block mTor
> 
> I don’t know exactly what that means, but it could hinder gains.
> 
> ...


found a good article talking about both 









						Why DIM Alone Isn’t Enough For Estrogen Dominance
					

What You Will Learn in This Article DIM - the Estrogen Dominance supplement Some benefits of DIM When DIM stops working… what’s going on? How sulforaphane works with DIM How calcium D-glucarate works with DIM Overcome Estrogen Dominance with help from this kit Who can benefit from the Estrogen...




					hormonesbalance.com


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2021)

If you stick to the 140 mg/week dose like you stated in your other thread, it's highly likely that you won't need any estrogen interventions at all. 

As always though... Bloodwork.

If the clinic doesn't make you get it, I'd still suggest a riund of bloodwork after 6 weeks or so. That'll give you a good idea of what's going on.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If you stick to the 140 mg/week dose like you stated in your other thread, it's highly likely that you won't need any estrogen interventions at all.
> 
> As always though... Bloodwork.
> 
> If the clinic doesn't make you get it, I'd still suggest a riund of bloodwork after 6 weeks or so. That'll give you a good idea of what's going on.


Yea they do mandatory bloodwork after 7 weeks with another consultation


----------

